# Nadia's Journal



## Nadia (Nov 16, 2008)

Yesterday (16 november) was a long day. 3 new horses came to my stables. A Zangersheide gelding, Westerfaler mare and an Dutch Warmblood mare.
The Zangersheide is 3,5 years old. Not going to ride him yet. He is a beauty though!
I put him in the inside arena to show his moves off. I was impressed! And happy with my new project.
(Romantico II x Hemmingway x Dutch Capitol)










The Westfaler mare is an other story. She is 4,5 years old. I'm going to ride on her today. Pictures of her will follow. She is a Roh Magic x Florestan I x Feuerschein II. She is very frisky, so, we'll see.

The Dutch Warmblood mare is stunning. She is 8 years old. I'm also going to ride on her today. She is a Mondriaan x Allegro. Sweet mare, She is a project for now. I just need her to get more experience and done. 

Today a 3,5 year old is coming. A Trento B (v. Krack C)x Gribaldi x Sultan. I expecting a really really really good horse! Krack C and Gribaldi.. Thats just insane! I excited! =P


----------



## Nadia (Nov 16, 2008)

Just a quick one today. The 3,5 year old has arrived. Today we lost a horse, A horse called Vintage Classic died by a suddon heartattack. He was 6 years old.


----------



## southafrica1001 (Mar 24, 2008)

What a beautiful horse  good luck with him. Sorry to hear about what happened though.


----------

